# Navy Int Ops?



## holmessean (4 Jun 2008)

Wondering if there were any Navy Int Ops in here that would be able to provide me with a little info on the trade, especially when it comes to being an Int Op in the naval environment.


----------



## Klinkaroo (18 Aug 2008)

I would love some info too. I know a little what an army int does (tracking enemy and stuff) but what does a Navy int do a little more specifically?

Thanks
Klink


----------



## gwp (19 Aug 2008)

Klinkaroo said:
			
		

> I would love some info too. I know a little what an army int does (tracking enemy and stuff) but what does a Navy int do a little more specifically?
> 
> Thanks
> Klink
> ...


----------



## MARS (19 Aug 2008)

Neither of those links are for Int Ops though.  We certainly do not have that MOS in the Naval Reserve - it is possible that there are regular force Navy Int Ops - I have never met one.  If such an animal does exist, I am sure it has been discussed somewhere on the boards.


----------



## gwp (19 Aug 2008)

MARS said:
			
		

> Neither of those links are for Int Ops though.  We certainly do not have that MOS in the Naval Reserve - it is possible that there are regular force Navy Int Ops - I have never met one.  If such an animal does exist, I am sure it has been discussed somewhere on the boards.


http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/v3/engraph/jobs/jobs.aspx?id=111


----------



## Greymatters (19 Aug 2008)

There are a number of _Naval _ Int Ops out there, meaning those who wear the Navy uniform and/or work in a Navy/Maritime environment, but its not yet a seperate MOC - as of a couple years back there was talk of a seperate trade for this, possibly under a different occupation name, but not sure what came of it...


----------



## Klinkaroo (19 Aug 2008)

Ok well the information I would like is what does an Int Op do when supporting naval operations.

Thanks
Klink


----------



## George Wallace (19 Aug 2008)

Klinkaroo said:
			
		

> Ok well the information I would like is what does an Int Op do when supporting naval operations.
> 
> Thanks
> Klink



They collect information.  They collate that information.  They analyse the information.  They disseminate an "Intelligence Product".  Then they start all over again.


----------



## Klinkaroo (19 Aug 2008)

But like to they travel on the ships kind of thing or do they stay in support bases like Esquimalt and Halifax?

And what kind of information, because most of the direct threats to the ship are handled by the NCI and NES ops with there radars, sonars and other things... or am I completely off track here?


----------



## aesop081 (19 Aug 2008)

Klinkaroo said:
			
		

> or am I completely off track here?



Yup


----------



## gwp (19 Aug 2008)

Klinkaroo said:
			
		

> But like to they travel on the ships kind of thing or do they stay in support bases like Esquimalt and Halifax?


Yes.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (19 Aug 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> They collect information.  They collate that information.  They analyse the information.  They disseminate an "Intelligence Product".  Then they start all over again.



George, got it right. Its called the intelligence cycle. In a nut shell, int personnel are given direction (by their commander). they then collect the information, collate tit, analyze it, and disseminate it to their customers. And then they start all over again_*. ALL INT personnel practice it! *_The difference is that naval int ops will specialize on naval matters (e.g. enemy ships, radars, missiles, naval support aircraft, etc). 



> But like to they travel on the ships kind of thing or do they stay in support bases like Esquimalt and Halifax?



Yes, they do both.


----------



## aesop081 (19 Aug 2008)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> Yes, they do both.



......And they even get posted to Air Force bases.

Just in case anyone asks what a Navy Int guy does on an air force bases



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> collect information.  They collate that information.  They analyse the information.  They disseminate an "Intelligence Product".  Then they start all over again.


----------



## Greymatters (19 Aug 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> ......And they even get posted to Air Force bases



.. and once in a while even to army bases!


----------



## Klinkaroo (19 Aug 2008)

So if I get it right, on army bases they :



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> They collect information.  They collate that information.  They analyse the information.  They disseminate an "Intelligence Product".  Then they start all over again.



 ;D


----------



## Klinkaroo (19 Aug 2008)

Another little question, I am currently working on a degree in naval architecture, do you think this knowledge in the intel world would be usefull. Like could they possibly have me working on the navy side of things analyzing enemy ships kind of thing?


----------



## navy-nesop (20 Aug 2008)

If you are working on a degree right now...may I suggest Intelligence Officer instead.  If I' am not mistaking they are those in charge of the Int Ops.

For the Navy side, NESOP and the IMD would be the customers of those Int Ops.  I also am not sure if it is a direct entry trade.  Trade was closed about a year ago, I have not check recently.


----------



## dimsum (20 Aug 2008)

Klinkaroo:

It says in your profile that you're in Rimouski (and I'm assuming already in NAVRES)...check out the info regarding MAR INT O next time you go into the unit.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (23 Aug 2008)

Klinkaroo said:
			
		

> Another little question, I am currently working on a degree in naval architecture, do you think this knowledge in the intel world would be usefull. Like could they possibly have me working on the navy side of things analyzing enemy ships kind of thing?



It wouldn't hurt that's for sure. Knowing how a ship is constructed would be a bonus. However, at the beginning of your career you'll probably spend a couple of years learning the finer aspects of intelligence work. Navy-nesop has a good point that it might be more advantageous for you to go the officer route instead. Just note that because the navy int world is fairly small, there may be few openings for officers. Check with the B Pers O for more info. If you have a chance to visit a navy int section give them a call and may be you can arrange a visit and find more info about the trade. 

Best of the luck.


----------



## medaid (23 Aug 2008)

Currently there are very few openings at NavRes units for Int Os and that applies to the RegF too. Numbers are extremely limited in some areas.


----------



## Mainz (27 Aug 2008)

I understand the mission and process of NCAGS, my question is, where does the information come from, which the INT SEA officer sifts through to provide an acurate maritime picture?


----------



## aesop081 (27 Aug 2008)

Mainz said:
			
		

> my question is, where does the information come from, which the INT SEA officer sifts through to provide an acurate maritime picture?



Everywhere....the ships sensors, the radio comms, Int reports sent to the ship by satcom, the ships helo, MPAs, the guy with binos on the bridge wing......


----------



## Mainz (27 Aug 2008)

Understand.

Was thinking more about the INT officer receiving at Athena or Trinity.

I have a PSO interview coming up and thught it might be a question he asked me. Wanted a clearer understanding.


----------



## aesop081 (27 Aug 2008)

Mainz said:
			
		

> Was thinking more about the INT officer receiving at Athena or Trinity.



Information comes from just about everywhere. The fleet, MPAs, national technical means, OSINT, allied governments......you name it.


----------



## medaid (27 Aug 2008)

And... What do you know about Athena or Trinity?


----------



## aesop081 (27 Aug 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> And... What do you know about Athena or Trinity?



Me ?


----------



## medaid (27 Aug 2008)

No, not you mate! The original OP who mentioned it


----------



## medaid (27 Aug 2008)

Just realised that original before OP was needless. On Crackberry so I can't edit my post


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (27 Aug 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> And... What do you know about Athena or Trinity?



I think he has a good idea what they are for judging by his posts and the web site he has linked in to his profile...


----------



## medaid (30 Aug 2008)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> I think he has a good idea what they are for judging by his posts and the web site he has linked in to his profile...



Interesting. Should just ask the Int Os that work at Athena, since he's there already, it's a safe bet that they'd be happy to share things with him.


----------

